# Sponsoring wife



## M3red (May 29, 2012)

Ok here goes....I m getting married August 31 this year then going on honey moon for 2 weeks 7th sept til 23rd

What will I have to do after the wedding and before we both move to dubai? My future wife is giving up her job but i am moving over with my company and they are paying for everything....

Will I just need the certificate attested before we go or can we do it when we get to duai? Will I need to do anything else?

Thanks all I m just worried about timing!


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

You should get your marriage certificate (and degree if either of you have one) attested before you leave the UK. It takes about 2 weeks all in, so don't know how much time you have? I think it can be done here but will probably take longer as the UK authorities would have to confirm it is valid first!


----------



## M3red (May 29, 2012)

suzimack said:


> You should get your marriage certificate (and degree if either of you have one) attested before you leave the UK. It takes about 2 weeks all in, so don't know how much time you have? I think it can be done here but will probably take longer as the UK authorities would have to confirm it is valid first!


Why 2 weeks to attest a document?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You need to send it to Foreign and Commonwealth Office first and then to UAE Embassy in London. All details on both website.
Copies of your educational certs need to go to a solicitor or Notary Public beforehand to be certified.


----------



## M3red (May 29, 2012)

wandabug said:


> You need to send it to Foreign and Commonwealth Office first and then to UAE Embassy in London. All details on both website.
> Copies of your educational certs need to go to a solicitor or Notary Public beforehand to be certified.


Can I go and get it done quicker in person?


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

FCO don't accept personal applications any more. I don't know about the UAE embassy.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

FCO will forward it to UAE Embassy for you. Send it to FCO, before you go on honeymoon, with the app form for UAE Embassy, fee and stamped addressed envelopes and they will stamp it and send it on for you. Embassy will them post it back to you - should arrive by the time you return from honeymoon. Again all this info is on the FCO website.


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Do you send originals? And do we get them back from UAE / FCO


----------



## mid.east.first.timer (Apr 10, 2012)

YES....send originals. im just here stressing trying to get a court order signed as i sent a copy and its been rejected

im already in dubai and the wife's at home trying to get it all sorted before flying out next week which wont happen at this rate!!!

the FCO send them back and then you either take them to the UAE embassy or send them...taking them you can pay for same day turnround

.......stressful


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I used vital certificates in UK to get my kids birth certificates done. It wasn't cheap but they do a couple of different express services. They deal with FCO and UAE Embassy then send it back. You just post them original when you order


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I used vital certificates in UK to get my kids birth certificates done. It wasn't cheap but they do a couple of different express services. They deal with FCO and UAE Embassy then send it back. You just post them original when you order


----------

